# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل در هنکام بسته شدن دلفی

## maisam57

دلفی نسخه 7 رو کار مینکم و کلی هم کامپوننت نصب کردم هر موقع مدت زیادی با برنامه دلفی کار کنم وقتی که میخوام ببندمش این error‌ رو میده

----------


## Touska

بعضی از این Error ها مربوط به ازاد نشدن حافظه توسط دلفی هست.

بعضی هاشون با Update Pack 1 دلفی 7 حل میشه ولی در کل کامپوننت هاتون رو کمتر کنید.

کارایی دلفی بهتر میشه.

موفق باشید :)

----------


## SYNDROME

احتمال دارد مربوط به یکی از کامپونتهایی که نصب کرده اید باشد.
موفق باشید

----------


## hamid_massaelly

شما احتمالا شیع گرایی دستی استفاده کردید  و خودتان شیع ایجاد کردید بعد از اتمام کارتان آنرا Destroy کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> شما احتمالا شیع گرایی دستی استفاده کردید  و خودتان شیع ایجاد کردید بعد  از اتمام کارتان آنرا Destroy کنید.


اون مشکل مربوط به IDE بود، نه برنامه نوشته شده توسط کاربر. در ضمن، چرا تاپیک 3 سال پیش رو بالا آوردید؟!

----------

